# Fragrance in Haraella retrocalla?



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

So I picked this one up solely because of how cool the flowers looked, and its reputation for having a pronounced lemony scent. Well, the first flower just opened up on mine, and the smell is not anything I'd call pleasant. Haven't sniffed it in the morning yet, but towards the evening, the smell kind of reminds me of drinking cheap tequila out of tupperware containers (don't ask), very plasticky and weird. I know the scent is supposed to mimic beetle pheromones, but I'm wondering how it smells for other people. Really curious because I'm unsure of whether the issue lies with my particular plant, or my nose. Those of you who have flowered this one, what does it smell like for you? Does the scent change throughout the day?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've had a few of these over the years, and to be honest, mine never smelled. I've also spoken to a few other people who say the same thing about there's never producing any kind of smell that they can detect. I always found that strange considering its synonym is H. odorata.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Idk, odorata is pretty apt, considering mine definitely has an odor, and it's not pleasant. Kind of gives me a bit of a headache as well.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

That's interesting. Is it a strong smell, or do you have to really try to smell it? Maybe it's stronger in some clones than others. Regardless, it has a very nice flower and is almost constantly in bloom.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say its a particularly strong smell, but its very distinct, and definitely noticeable as you get close to the flower. It does seem to be more prominent at night though. So far I haven't had a chance to smell it in the AM yet. Will do that tomorrow, and see if there's any difference.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine made my vivarium smell sweet with just one flower... kinda like a sweet fruity alcohol drink.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I never noticed it in mine. Spaff, what conditions are you growing yours in? Mines in the living room. And after thinking about it, it seems everyone that mentions the smell, that I have talked to, had theirs under glass


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I currently don't have any of these, but I've had a few over the years in various conditions. I've grown it outside, in a "lean-to" greenhouse, and in a terrarium. It bloomed in all three places, and I have never once noticed a smell. I'm wondering if the smell varies from clone to clone like Paph. delenatii. In that species, those discovered in the early 1900's have no scent. When the species was re-discovered in the latter part of the 1900's, the collected clones had a scent. 

My H. retrocalla came from Oak Hill ~4 years ago. I'd be curious to know where everyone else's came from.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Mine made my vivarium smell sweet with just one flower... kinda like a sweet fruity alcohol drink.


Lucky. Mine's got way more of a turpentine/burnt rubber thing going on. 



Brotherly Monkey said:


> I never noticed it in mine. Spaff, what conditions are you growing yours in? Mines in the living room. And after thinking about it, it seems everyone that mentions the smell, that I have talked to, had theirs under glass


Under glass here as well. 



Spaff said:


> I currently don't have any of these, but I've had a few over the years in various conditions. I've grown it outside, in a "lean-to" greenhouse, and in a terrarium. It bloomed in all three places, and I have never once noticed a smell. I'm wondering if the smell varies from clone to clone like Paph. delenatii. In that species, those discovered in the early 1900's have no scent. When the species was re-discovered in the latter part of the 1900's, the collected clones had a scent.
> 
> My H. retrocalla came from Oak Hill ~4 years ago. I'd be curious to know where everyone else's came from.


Paph malipoense is another wonky one where it comes to fragrance. Pine, raspberry, or none at all.

Mine's from Hauserman's, purchased a few months ago.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

andy's orchids about 4 years ago. Bloomed more times than I can count


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

inka4040 said:


> Lucky. Mine's got way more of a turpentine/burnt rubber thing going on.


sure your roommate isn't smoking the meff?


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Fairly certain, but I guess you can't ever really be sure. Given that the smell is localized to the flower though, I'm gonna have to guess that even if he is, the two are unrelated.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

inka4040 said:


> Fairly certain, but I guess you can't ever really be sure. Given that the smell is localized to the flower though, I'm gonna have to guess that even if he is, the two are unrelated.


I was mostly joking. But that's why I avoid buying many bulbos; can't deal with anything long term that has an offensive smell


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hahahaha. I was joking as well. There's no "meff" being burned around these parts. Morning smell check revealed no change since last night. Realized that the smell reminds me of melted crayons as well. Again, nothing particularly pleasant.


----------

